# [RISOLTO] Problema con la libreria libGL.la

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

sono un paio di giorni che combatto con la libreria libGL.la.

Infatti con un revdep-rebuild trovo un sacco di pacchetti che reclamano la mancanza di quella libreria, che dovrebbe trovarsi in /usr/lib64/.

Inizialmente ho "risolto" con un 

```
ln -s /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la /usr/lib64/libGL.la
```

ma ad un successivo revdep-rebuild mi ritrovo daccapo, e non capisco perché quel symlink sia sparito.

Ho già letto un bug su bugs.gentoo.org, ma è troppo vecchio, quindi penso che il problema ora sia un altro.

Se provo a fare un revdep-rebuild dopo aver fatto quel link simbolico, ovviamente non vuole riemergermi nulla (Dynamic linking on your system is consistent).. 

E' strano però, perché io quel link non l'ho rimosso manualmente e non so come sia potuto sparire.

Capita anche a voi?

----------

## pierino_89

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti, 
> 
> sono un paio di giorni che combatto con la libreria libGL.la.
> 
> Infatti con un revdep-rebuild trovo un sacco di pacchetti che reclamano la mancanza di quella libreria, che dovrebbe trovarsi in /usr/lib64/.
> ...

 

Hai già provato con lafilefixer?

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie pierino_89, ora sembra che non si lamenti più circa quel file mancante!

Effettivamente non conoscevo quel programma.

----------

